

Resistors and Potentiometers - lifeondave
http://audiodomain.blogspot.com/2014/06/resistors-potentiometers.html

======
ColinWright
It's simply wrong when it says resistance in a parallel configuration is:

    
    
       R_{total} = 1/R_{1} + 1/R_{2} + 1/R_{3}
    

The correct equation is:

    
    
       1/R_{total} = 1/R_{1} + 1/R_{2} + 1/R_{3}
    

or, equivalently:

    
    
       R_{total} = 1 / ( 1/R_{1} + 1/R_{2} + 1/R_{3} )
    

Then when the author works through the example it mysteriously changes from
the incorrect version to the correct version with no word of explanation at
all.

Is this really of value? I can't imagine why this has got an upvote, but I'd
be happy to hear why something at this level is considered interesting.

